# Need/want 230Rs



## rjstorlie (Sep 12, 2011)

We are looking for a late model 230RS.
Rather than emailing old ad postings asking for updates on status I am asking for available units from forum participants.
Our wish list is a king bed and toy hauler
Cash purchase, no bank, no trade, ready to move NOW 
will pick up ANYWHERE for a great deal.

Please send camper info along with condition, price, location and pics if available to

[email protected]

Thank You

PS, we have not dismissed the 210RS, if unsucessful in our 230RS search, it will be our next choice.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

rjstorlie said:


> We are looking for a late model 230RS.
> Rather than emailing old ad postings asking for updates on status I am asking for available units from forum participants.
> Our wish list is a king bed and toy hauler
> Cash purchase, no bank, no trade, ready to move NOW
> ...


I don't have one for sale, but I noticed that the 230RS has a garage. I do not believe the 210RS has a garage. Are you looking for a toy hauler? If not, the 250 RS is an awesome choice as well.

Good luck.

Tena


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

We Are _*thinking* _of upgrading from our 2005 23 RS. It has lots of exras, but is does have some front delamination going on. it hasen't gotten bigger all summer and we dont know its origion. It wasn't the seam up top, I check that at leasttwice a year. We were looking for 9-10,000 for it. We live north of Toronto in Ontario.


----------



## dpollock (Oct 16, 2004)

rjstorlie said:


> We are looking for a late model 230RS.
> Rather than emailing old ad postings asking for updates on status I am asking for available units from forum participants.
> Our wish list is a king bed and toy hauler
> Cash purchase, no bank, no trade, ready to move NOW
> ...


I have a 2003 21RS that is in nearly new condition. We have been on many great adventures with "Lucy", but the kids are older and she doesn't see the road often any more. It actually went back to the factory for a number of improvements and has many upgrades. It does not have any delamination that others have described, the factory replaced both end panels.

I would be happy to provide more details if you are interested. Lucy is located just outside Rochester, NY. We would be willing to part with her for $9500. My email is [email protected]


----------



## EyePod (Mar 26, 2009)

not sure how to reply.... see posting below


----------



## EyePod (Mar 26, 2009)

oophs


----------



## EyePod (Mar 26, 2009)

We have a 2010 230RS we just put up for sale on ebay for $16k obo. We are in Sedona Arizona. Here is a link http://northcentralaz.ebayclassifieds.com/trailers-rvs/sedona/2010-keystone-outback-230rs-mutli-purpose-tt-th/?ad=14198514


----------



## Travelingtwosome2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Just put our 2011 230 RS on at top of this site. It's newer but is a great deal when looking at NADA and other listings.

[email protected]


----------

